# WHO WILL IT BE???



## muffntuf (Feb 18, 2012)

Who will be the 2012 Super Geldings the ASPC Foundation, Classic, Modern Pleasure, Modern, ASPR and NSPR divisions????.....Stay tuned..... The Super Gelding Committee has been cooking up some mighty fine things for the 2012 show season.....

SGCOMMITTEE

For more information follow this link:

SUPER GELDING PROGRAM


----------

